# Baratza forte



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baratza-Forte-AP-Coffee-and-Espresso-Grinder-CERAMIC-Flat-Burr-BRAND-NEW-/370984607450?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item566067deda

http://www.baratza.com/new-products-forte-grinder-and-removable-hopper/

Any thoughts on the above grinder? A friend of mine is thinking of buying one, he would probably only making a couple of drinks a day.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Apols if stating the obvious but that ebay link is a US grinder, so probably 110v with a stupid plug and you'll pay import taxes and fees!

Haven't seen one of these in the flesh but it sounds good depending on what the final GBP£ price is. If it's much more than a new Vario your friend could consider a second hand commercial grinder instead?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

MY thoughts are as follows:

1. It's from the USA so will be the 110 volt model

2. There will also be a considerable HMRC charge on top of the £80 shipping charge there would be VAT of 20% on the total including shipping plus import duty so £769.80 plus the import duty

3. In light of the above it's just not worth it ~£650 should be enough to buy you a K30 as an example and around £800 a Mythos just for a little perspective


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

£850-900 the list uk price is alot for that grinder and burr sett. Even with its functionality its overr priced. Someone making not alotof coffee may find the mythos etc daunting. Compared to new mignon is it worth 3 times the price?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably the Ditting burrs bumping the costs up? Anyone actually used one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Probably the Ditting burrs bumping the costs up? Anyone actually used one?


Dont think so. At that price new theres alot to consider in ita bracket. People use the vario here though but price of the forte now probably reflects the function s and tech in this model.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, will pass on your thoughts!


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Apologies but would it be possible to use the usa version in uk with an adapter thingy for the plug?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You'd need more than a 'thingy'


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry, ha, what else would i need?


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Im looking at buying a grinder for both espresso and F/P and think this is the best option and have family in the states!

Wondering if you could advise if this is a runner for being fit for use in uk or would it need substantial alterations, considering if no mind for electrical??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baratza-Forte-AP-Ceramic-Burr-Coffee-Espresso-Grinder-Home-Commercial-NEW-/161157435388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585bb4ffc


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rors19 said:


> Sorry, ha, what else would i need?


I'm not an electrical expert. You need a transformer but they get more expensive and bulky the more wattage rating.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Deffo need a transformer as TSK mentioned. When I was toying with a similar idea of importing kit from USA, an electrician friend said decent transformers are bulky, not too cheap to run and throw out some heat. He also mentioned about the difference in frequency and how this affects some appliances. He suggested reading the following which made my mind up not to do it.

http://www.professionalrelocation.co.uk/news/Using-us-made-electrical-appliances-in-the-uk/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rors19 said:


> Im looking at buying a grinder for both espresso and F/P and think this is the best option and have family in the states!
> 
> Wondering if you could advise if this is a runner for being fit for use in uk or would it need substantial alterations, considering if no mind for electrical??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baratza-Forte-AP-Ceramic-Burr-Coffee-Espresso-Grinder-Home-Commercial-NEW-/161157435388?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585bb4ffc


£600 is still too much imho for a grinder with that burr set.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Way too much.


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! An alternatives for french press and espresso grinder???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Unless you're going to dig deep for something like an EK43, resign yourself to buying a dedicated espresso grinder and something for french press. A Porlesx/Rhino/Skerton will do the job for around £30-£35. If you want to go up market - Feldgrind at £90 has 40mm burr set and is a really competent grinder. Will do espresso at a pinch but not as good as a dedicated espresso grinder.


----------

